# Trail riding + iphone + freezing temps



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Soooo, I've found out this winter, that when its freezing out, like 20's or below, if I try to use my phone....it just shuts off. When out on a trail ride....its really NOT GOOD! Anyone else have this problem, or a solution? Today was the first time it died on me on a trail  I wanted to take a pic really quick because it was so pretty thennnnn phone was like "KBYE ITS COLD" It was in the teens. Sometimes even just keeping it in my pocket isn't good enough! How do you guys manage to keep your phones alive on trails?

Guess one solution would be put it on inside coat pocket and don't touch it unless emergency...lol ugh I like to take pics though


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

When I took this photo, it was 15*. I have not had that problem, but it could be your battery. I am a techno-phobe, so I am surprised I have missed that one, lol!!

Nancy


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it might just be your battery - because even when it was 15 to 20 below when i went to the bus stop mine worked


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was told the cold is okay for iphone batteries, buy the Apple dealer!


----------



## kaitlynbowles (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had this problem too! You aren't the only one. Mine has done it twice, once while laying around and also while in my pocket. And I had plenty of battery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hm maybe if I find time I'll go by apple store. Says online on their sites it's not good to use it under 32 and it will shut off if it's too cold for it  trying to find a case or something to put it in lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Kaitlyn is yours jailbroke by chance? I think it's gotten worse ever since I jailbroke it...love having my phone jailbroke but can't have a dead phone on trails...maybe I'll restore it back to factory settings and not jailbreak it and see if it does better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I know the iphone gives you warning when it's too hot and it's about shut down, never had that for cold weather. The apple dealer guy did say the cold was fine for the battery (forgetting it in the car overnight in the winter), but he didn't say anything about the actual iphone's operation.


----------



## kaitlynbowles (Sep 30, 2013)

No, mine isn't jail broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Keep it next to your skin except when you're actually using it. Cold won't hurt most batteries, but it does reduce the amount of power they put out - basic chemistry: everything goes slower in the cold.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine does this all the time! At first I thought my phone was going kaput but after some looking on the internet I found that other people have the same issue. If the temp is mildly cold keeping it in my pocket will work. But on days where its well below freezing the only thing that works for me is to stick it in my bra, right against my body. This keeps it warm enough that I can pull it out and snap some pictures before it gets cold enough to turn off.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I live where it gets really hot and have had it shut down due to hot temps but I haven't run into cold temps being an issue yet. 

Sorry though, thats a drag!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha yeah. I'll just try using my inside coat pocket maybe. My bf's Samsung never dies in cold, take my phone out and it does  I may get battery checked still though. Ugh apple stores so far away lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohhh in the bra is a good idea!!! Lol! Luckily I've been riding alone so no one will think I'm crazy! Ya I searched the internet too and found lots of people have the problem but no ways to help fix it  my iPhone needs a snuggie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

waresbear said:


> I know the iphone gives you warning when it's too hot and it's about shut down, never had that for cold weather. The apple dealer guy did say the cold was fine for the battery (forgetting it in the car overnight in the winter), but he didn't say anything about the actual iphone's operation.


Mine has shut down several times especially if I leave it in the car. It just goes black and the apple logo slowly appears as it warms up. 
I do keep it in an inner pocket while I'm out. Partly for warmth and partly for security.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe you could put it next to one of those "hot hands" things? ...can't think of the actual name...but the little things that you keep in your pocket to keep your hands warm.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have never had issues in the cold with my iPhone, and I have had it out in some /cold/ weather! Had the opposite issue--got the little warning that it was shutting off because it was too hot.

I second whoever said keeping it in your bra--your body heat will keep it nice and snuggly


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Mine does this too, in heat and cold!!! I like the bra idea, that should help.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree that it is probably more a battery issue than anything else. Cold saps batteries and the weaker a battery is the faster it will die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I dunno it's weird, it will be at like 22% battery, once even was at like 40% then it just shuts off  I plug it in my truck and it wont turn on for maybe 10 minutes because it has to warm back up, and then its at a perfectly fine charge too.

Tried using a hand warmer in my pocket today LOL, phone lasted for the 1hr ride but after sending a text to my friend and bf that I made it back alright it died on me 










Ha usually use these things for bit warmers  They're rechargable and I made a little pouch to put them in then wrap around bit...works SOOOOO well! Tried one in my pocket with my phone, not really sure if it made much of a difference. Was going to try the phone in my bra...but I couldn't get it in there...Had underarmor, tshirt, fleece hoodie and thick winter coat on


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jamesqf said:


> Keep it next to your skin except when you're actually using it. Cold won't hurt most batteries, but it does reduce the amount of power they put out - basic chemistry: everything goes slower in the cold.


Not only do batteries put out less power, but they also hold their charge a lot less. Always keep them as warm as possible next to your body.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Careful with keep the phone against you're skin (like in your bra) if you work hard enough to sweat, even a little. That will do more damage than the cold. You can sweat without realizing you're doing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> Careful with keep the phone against you're skin (like in your bra) if you work hard enough to sweat, even a little. That will do more damage than the cold. You can sweat without realizing you're doing it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I keep my phone in a lifeproof case, so its waterproof  Sweat wont hurt it. Just have to figure out a way to get it into my bra through all the layers hahaha. I should go buy some insulation for my pocket and make a phone snuggie with it too LOL


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That's good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I recommend lifeproof cases to anyone with an iphone, they're amazinggggg. My phone can fall from like 10 ft...be thrown...go in water and be perfectly fine. Only thing it can't do is the freezing temps it seems lol! My horse even chews on it sometimes, if I'm texting and not paying attention...I say he's trying to text his friends


----------

